# freebsd-update nothing to do



## Udarnick77 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi All!

I try to update my FreeBSD 10.0-p12 to the latest release (p15 at this time)

Please help me with this case:


```
~# uname -v
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p12 #0: Tue Nov  4 05:07:17 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC

~#freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.0-RELEASE-p15.
root@f2 Fri 26.Dec.2014 
~# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

P.S. Sorry about my English.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 26, 2014)

Patch levels only show _kernel_ changes, so you may have the latest changes and `uname -v` would still show *-p12*. You may want to try the freebsd-version(1) utility instead. Consider that I don't use FreeBSD 10.0 so I may not have all the facts.

Anyway, as with all *.0* releases, FreeBSD 10.0 has been deprecated since FreeBSD 10.1 was released, and will only be supported until late February. It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to FreeBSD 10.1.


----------

